# Happy Birthday Babsy and Jenna



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The girls are 10 today. 

The question is, Babsy went to work with me today, and on the way home got a bacon McDouble. And she shared my fries. 

I have four drumsticks that I can give Jenna -- four because she is in with her two girls and she will let them have them before she takes hers. So I need at least 3 for her. The question is, do I give the fourth to Babs or one of the others? 

Ah well, Happy b-day to my old ladies!!!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Two for Jenna and one each for the girls. Babsy is full after her sandwich and fries.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I got lost in the math, BUT...

Happy birthday Girls! 

Where are the pic's


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Happy Big 10 girls..


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

love this.. hope they enjoyed!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday X 2.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 10th Birthday Babsy and Jenna!!! Hope you both were totally spoiled all day!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday Babsy and Jenna and hope for many more


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 10th Birthday to Babs and Jenna. Wow that is a tough one. I think Jenna .She's such a good mom. Babs did get fries too.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy B-Day girls!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday ladies!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, Babsy & Jenna


----------

